
Kubernetes 1.3 on Tap for Google Container Engine - tazjin
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/07/Kubernetes-1.3-on-tap-for-Google-Container-Engine.html
======
tazjin
Discussion of the Kubernetes release itself:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12043972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12043972)

This is particular to Google's managed k8s cluster service.

------
moondev
Anyone know if there is a way to run old versions of k8s on gce or does it
always default to the newest one?

~~~
tazjin
You can't do it on the managed service (GKE) afaik, but could theoretically
run it on normal Compute Engine instances instead. What's the reason for
wanting to run an older version?

